
Google has quietly launched its answer to AWS Lambda - sagivo
http://venturebeat.com/2016/02/09/google-has-quietly-launched-its-answer-to-aws-lambda/
======
vishalzone2002
I don't understand why would someone quietly launch

~~~
sagivo
testing

